# No purple?



## jjlad (Sep 2, 2015)

Just grading some photos and hit CTRL / to look at the shortcuts.
It says that for assigning color labels one should use shift +6-9. 
6,7,8,9 = 4  
Red, Yellow, Green, Blue, Purple = 5

Just no shortcut for Purple?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 2, 2015)

Correct. Adobe ran out of numbers, because 0-5 is reserved for rating.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 2, 2015)

P.S. if you don't hide the toolbar, you can assign color labels by clicking on the colored square in the toolbar. That is almost as quick as using a key.


----------



## jjlad (Sep 3, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> P.S. if you don't hide the toolbar, you can assign color labels by clicking on the colored square in the toolbar. That is almost as quick as using a key.


Thanks, I was working full screen and ranking and assigning colors from there without the toolbar being visible. .


----------



## jjlad (Sep 3, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> Correct. Adobe ran out of numbers, because 0-5 is reserved for rating.


Thanks! Understandable that they'd run out of something with so many ways to flag and tag


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah, interface design has never been a priority at Adobe. For example, there are at least four different ways to switch to the Develop module (apart from going directly to a tool like Crop):

1: Click on 'Develop' in the top bar;
2: Choose menu 'Window - Develop';
3: Press 'D';
4: Press 'Cmd-Option-2' (Ctrl-Alt-2 on a PC).

I really wonder why it was necessary to have two different key combinations to do the same thing, but hey, you can always press 'R' to go directly to the Crop Tool or 'Q' for the Spot Removal tool if you think there aren't enough key combinations to get to the Develop module...


----------

